# Hughes-D'Antoni Feud Heating Up



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Larry Hughes-Mike D'Antoni feud got more bizarre yesterday as Hughes missed at least the final stages of the Knicks' practice -- while there was mystery as to whether he practiced at all. When two reporters and a camera crew were let into the Westchester gym an hour into practice, Hughes -- furious he's been dropped from the rotation -- was nowhere to be found. All the Knicks were on the court, doing their shooting, except for Hughes and injured Eddy Curry. The team remained shooting for another 35 minutes. A Knicks spokesman claimed Hughes left the court to take a "bathroom break" but that he never returned to rejoin his teammates.


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/146751-hughes-dantoni-feud-heating-up?eref=fromSI


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Just communicate with the guy, this is why I can't stand D'Antoni he comes off as a arrogant SOB to me.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

i think this is why hughs has never been a superstar despite all his talent. because he's mentally weak.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Basel said:


> http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/146751-hughes-dantoni-feud-heating-up?eref=fromSI


Maybe he had a bad case of the bubbly. Mud-butt will definitely keep you in the bathroom for a while.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*People got this backwards...*

The coaches don't need to coddle the players. Communication goes two ways. If a player has a problem, he is perfectly able to visit the coach and talk. Pro athletes are spoiled babies. Christ, the guy stunk up the court and he thinks his coach owes him an explanation why he is sitting? So instead he runs to the GM? Seriously, that's messed up.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Is Mike Dantoni the right coach for the Knicks???*

*Is Mike Dantoni the right coach for the Knicks??? *

Being a Basketball Player for 35 years of my life, and a die hard Knick-Fan for over 20 years....it's easy to tell the conversation between a fan and a player who plays the game. a big difference! 

It has become common knowledge for me to know any and all Basketball-Players who been on teams with knuckle-head and selfish teammates with scoring talent.....are in dire need for the "right coach" to come into their situation and coach to each players-versatile-talent to create a winning atmophere for the team. 
I have witness several times on how every player (myself included) want to make a good first impression on our new headcoach just to receive playingtime. 
The "wrong coach" is the coach which shows "I dont care attitude" in his presence, action, and speech. Which Dantoni showed in his first Knick preseason-game all the way to his 2nd season 41 game. 
I doubt likely if Dantoni will coach all of the 2010-11 season, if he aint fired this offseason. 
This is not the "Same-Page" headcoach to players we witness on the Phoenix Suns. 

As much as I did'nt like any of the players Isiah Thomas traded for......*the Duhon, Crawful, Zbo, and Lee,* starting-lineup was a .500 record lineup. Because of the dynamic players coming off the bench *"Nate, Marbury, and Chandler", *which made the Knicks 8-man rotation a .550 record team for 82 games. These were players whom had a year or more playing together, and was doing their best to impress the new headcoach (who would've ever thought that Marbury would have accepted coming off the bench.....which turned out to be the first move to make Marbury quit.). I Don't Care....move by the headcoach written all over it. 

The MSG Knick-Fans were just looking for consistent WINS, and a end to Isiah Thomas head games. We would've been happy with a 40-42 season just to get some ledgit trades. 
But what did we get.....every player is starting out with a clean slate......he is not in our future plans.....all our moves are for the 2010 Plan


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Dantoni's coaching has to many FLAWS!* 
his biggest FLAW is not just being clueless to defense, but not being the Knicks assistant coach for 2 years before becoming the Knicks headcoach.....Dantoni look to be the worse "coach to player" relationship in the NBA....when in Phoenix Dantoni was widely known as the "Same-Page" coach to player. 
However, it has not showed once while Dantoni been in New York...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: People got this backwards...*



alphaorange said:


> The coaches don't need to coddle the players. Communication goes two ways. If a player has a problem, he is perfectly able to visit the coach and talk. Pro athletes are spoiled babies. Christ, the guy stunk up the court and he thinks his coach owes him an explanation why he is sitting? So instead he runs to the GM? Seriously, that's messed up.



It's a big difference with our Knick Team....when a player have a problem on the Celtics they consult with Pierce, the Spurs Duncan, the Cavs Lebron, and so on and so on. 
Larry Hughes happen to be the "highest-paid" player on our roster, and our best defensive-player....Dantoni is the headcoach which makes and change the plays on offense/defense, and decides the playingtime of each player. 
The refusal to not give Hughes, Nate, Darko, Curry, Hill, Douglas, and Landry, playingtime is one thing, but to refuse to talk or consult with these players are a different line of bussiness.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

D'Antoni wasn't brought in to coach this team, he was brought in to coach the team the Knicks hope to put together in the next two years. The Knicks, as a franchise, don't really care about their record this year(so long as Utah doesn't get John Wall with their pick) or the majority of the players on the roster, as they aren't in the future plans. Mike D's just cashing his checks and developing Gallo and Chandler. Why the Knicks don't either play Jordan Hill and Toney Douglas(sneaky decent) regular minutes or send them to the D-league is beyond me though. The Springfield Armor(Knicks D-league affiliate) are one of the worst teams in the D-league, Hill and Douglas could step in and play 40 minutes a night instead of rotting on the bench.


----------

